

New at Tropo: SSL and REST APIs for provisioning & remote control - caseorganic
http://blog.tropo.com/2010/12/20/new-at-tropo-ssl-and-rest-apis-for-provisioning-remote-control/

======
endtime
I've been getting familiar with Tropo lately and they are really pretty cool.
Their support is generally good and their docs are solid. Their biggest
shortcoming was the lack of this new event API (or something filling the same
role) and I'm very happy that it's so close to release.

~~~
akalsey
It's released now -- our new code always goes to the servers hosting free
developer apps first, then a week or two later gets pushed to the production
servers.

We use the free developer servers as sort of a beta environment. Once code
passes QA and all our testing, we let it run there for a while to make sure we
didn't miss any edge cases.

~~~
trafficlight
Looks interesting. Slightly off topic, but what are the chances of getting a
Montana (406 area code) phone number? Or, alternatively, is there a method of
forwarding an existing phone number to Tropo?

~~~
akalsey
We can get most area codes in the US. If you don't see what you're looking for
in the UI, send a message to support@tropo.com with a request -- we only
manually provision numbers for production applications, so use one of the
existing numbers for development and testing, then add a local number for
production.

We can port existing numbers to Tropo for you if you want. Just let us know.

